# Blue Crab spots in Destin



## Fishing Dawg (Dec 24, 2015)

Looking to teach my kids how to catch, clean and cook blue crabs. Does anyone recommend a place in Destin to put out a couple of traps from land or dock? I usually set them out in evening time before dark and pick up next day just in time for dinner ?. 
Just bought a place on Old Scenic Hwy 98 to visit and want to teach them how to fish and crab. We're looking into a hobie 2 seater kayak also and excited about this board to share our experiences on too. Thanks again for any help.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

*Welcome aboard *and someone who knows about crabs should be along shortly to help in that area.


----------



## Fishing Dawg (Dec 24, 2015)

*Thanks Lobsterman*

If anyone has any recommendations please shoot me a private message it goes to my email.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't know about Destin but they have been a little slow over the past 2 weeks.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty sure there's only 1 public pier in Destin (in Joes Bayou) so unless you stay with the traps, they have a very good chance of being stolen.
Suggest you get the yak and put em out further from shore. Study regs for marker info.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Crab pots on the destin bridge.chicken in the pots.u can get the pull up pots or cages at walmart.put weight on the bottom.we use to go to Cinco bayou bridge Shalimar bridge and destin and wear em out on low tide.I think the best time is may thru august


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

Ever tried using a chicken leg on a string with a weight? We catch all we can eat here in Mobile like that. On a good day we can catch 40-60 in 1.5 hours.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

rcmay said:


> Ever tried using a chicken leg on a string with a weight?


When I was a kid, my mother would take us catching crabs that way. Slowly pull the chicken up, and slowly move that net under the crab, and presto, one more for the hamper.

WE would catch dozens in a day, in Lafitte Louisiana.
Then one day, I saw my first crab net, and then started saving my allowance until I owned a dozen.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

BananaTom said:


> When I was a kid, my mother would take us catching crabs that way. Slowly pull the chicken led up, and slowly move that net under the crab, and presto, one more for the hamper.
> 
> WE would catch dozens in a day, in Lafitte Louisiana.
> Then one day, I saw my first crab net, and then started saving my allowance until I owned a dozen.


That's how we used to catch them in the Chesapeake Bay when I was a kid, except we used necks instead of legs.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Crazy Old Phil said:


> That's how we used to catch them in the Chesapeake Bay when I was a kid, except we used necks instead of legs.


You are right, after thinking about it, chicken necks, not legs. Necks were cheaper.


----------



## Fishing Dawg (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks guys. I have a townhouse on beach next to captain daves, do you think if I put a couple of traps out between the first and second sandbar I would have any luck?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The surf won't be friendly to your traps.

I think you'll have more fun at night, flashlights and a long handled scoop net (w a straight front edge) and scoop up crabs in the shore break. And chasing ghost crabs around the shore, collect them in a bucket, end of the night turn the bucket upside down, lift it up and listen to the screaming as crabs scatter.....


----------

